# Move Over Made In Mexico



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mexico in the summer, and Chile in the Winter. Kind of like produce I guess.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

the guy who runs the ferguson that we go to won't even sell me one of those. I told him I needed the cheapest toilet he has and he said "I can't do that to you steve".


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just found out that Jay R Smith is having lots of their products made in China now. I ordered a Heavy duty high traffic floor drain from them, took 4 weeks to get (slow boat I guess) When I opened it up to inspect it stamped right on the bottem made in china.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I would have figured coming from Ferguson it would have been Scottish. But shure as ****, Chile. And glazing the bottom of those suckers is for rich folks.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

How do you guys protect yourselves when you install the cheapest toilet?
Is there some type "You get what you pay for clause"? a guy is going to be putting on his invoice.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> How do you guys protect yourselves when you install the cheapest toilet?
> Is there some type "You get what you pay for clause"? a guy is going to be putting on his invoice.


I don't supply the cheapest toilets. If I'm supplying it, I have to be able to endorse it. Even the lower priced products I install have some merit to them. I will not supply anything with a Pro Flo name on it.

I will install almost anything though. If the customer supplies it I will only guaranty the installation, not the product and they are told this. 





Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I don't supply the cheapest toilets. If I'm supplying it, I have to be able to endorse it. Even the lower priced products I install have some merit to them. I will not supply anything with a Pro Flo name on it.


 Pro Flo is what happens when the Lowest Bidder lowers their manufacturing standards to meet their Low Ball bid.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It's just a private labeled Briggs. The Briggs sales guy from twenty five miles away came by the shop to tell me how his product was better than what Ferguson's carried. :whistling2: Fergusons wants the builders market, so they offer their cheap stuff, which is also their highest profit margin. Give 'em what they want. I prefer Western Pottery's stuff for my econo flush, even though it's surely imported too. Are ANY of them made in the US, notice I didn't say "America" cause technically, Chile is in "America", albeit South America.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Had a builder who supplied all on his own fixtures and used pro-flo faucets and toilets all the time. It does suck that they are not made in the U.S.A. But regardless i never had any issues with either of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I will stick with Kohler thank you!

:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The local IBEW sign posted at their front gate that said "All Foreign Cars Will Be Towed From This Lot At Owners Expense". 

I wonder how they would tread US built Toyota Trucks, Nissan Trucks, Imported Chevrolet Tiltmasters and Canadian Crown Vics?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> The local IBEW sign posted at their front gate that said "All Foreign Cars Will Be Towed From This Lot At Owners Expense".


In that case they better put a hook on the local president's Cadillac "Escalada" :laughing: and get it the hell out of there.... :laughing:


----------

